# Tenting Location by the Hancocks?



## Elk Oil (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm planning an overnight trip in a few weeks to the Hancocks and wanted to know if anyone has tips for a good tent site location.  Looking at my topos, it seems that the best places might be around the Cedar Brook Trail area.

I've never been in there before, so I don't know what to expect.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## SilentCal (Nov 18, 2004)

There are many flat spots along the Hancock Notch Trail just before the junction with the Cedar Brook Trail.    After all the Crossings on the Cedar Brook Trail there are also many flat spots near the junction of the Cedar Brook trail and the Hancock Loop Trail as well.


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 18, 2004)

Keep in mind that once you enter the Wilderness Area you are required to camp at least 200' from the trail.  There are some obvious illegal spots close to the trail but try and go a little further afield.  There are many legal and good spots in that area.

 -dave-


----------



## Elk Oil (Nov 18, 2004)

Folks, thank you for the info.  I'll be out there the first weekend in December.  I'll post a trip report when I return.

Thanks again.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Nov 19, 2004)

Per WMNF Backcountry camping rules:
"No Camping, Wood or  Charcoal Fires within 200 feet of...Intersection of Cedar Brook and Hancock Notch Trails to junction with Hancock Loop Trail"

http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/white/recreation/land_above/backcountry_rules.html


----------



## Elk Oil (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you for the rule posting.  I'm very conscious of the WMNF regulations and always abide by them.  My philosphy is always to follow the rules because I don't see the use of doing something if you're going to either cut corners or do it dishonestly.

I'm glad to see others are cognizant as well.  Thank you all for your input!


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 19, 2004)

There are many, many flat places with good sites along this route.  Before you enter the wilderness area look on the opposite side of the river and there are spots along the way.  Once you are in the WA head to the left of the trail before the Hancock loop junction and explore a bit.  It's a very nice loop, but if there's any ice both the north and south trails will be very tricky without crampons.

 -dave-


----------



## Elk Oil (Nov 19, 2004)

David Metsky said:
			
		

> There are many, many flat places with good sites along this route.  Before you enter the wilderness area look on the opposite side of the river and there are spots along the way.  Once you are in the WA head to the left of the trail before the Hancock loop junction and explore a bit.  It's a very nice loop, but if there's any ice both the north and south trails will be very tricky without crampons.
> 
> -dave-



Thanks for the tip.  I was planning on snowshoes, crampons and my axe for an ascent up South Hancock.


----------

